# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  वास्तु के अनुसार शौचालय एवं स्नानघर

## Krishna

आज कल घरों में बाथरूम और टॉयलेट एक साथ होना एक फैशन बन गया है लेकिन इससे घर में प्रबल वास्तुदोष उत्पन्न होता है। 

इस दोष के कारण घर में रहने वालों को कई प्रकार की समस्याओं का सामना करना पड़ता है। 

पति-पत्नी एवं परिवार के अन्य सदस्यों के बीच अक्सर मनमुटाव एवं वाद- विवाद की स्थिति बनी रहती है।

----------


## Krishna

धन का अनावश्यक व्यय होता है । 

परिवार का कोई भी सदस्य चिंतामुक्त नहीं रहता है वास्तु शास्त्र के प्रमुख ग्रंथ विश्वकर्मा प्रकाश में बताया गया है कि ‘पूर्वम स्नान मंदिरम्’ अर्थात भवन के पूर्व दिशा में स्नानगृह होना चाहिए। 

शौचालय की दिशा के विषय में विश्वकर्मा कहते हैं ‘या नैऋत्य मध्ये पुरीष त्याग मंदिरम्' अर्थात दक्षिण-पश्चिम दिशा के मध्य में पुरीष यानी मल त्याग का स्थान होना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

बाथरूम और टॉयलेट एक दिशा में एक साथ होने पर वास्तु का यह नियम भंग होता है। 

कारण:-- स्नानघर में चन्द्रमा का निवास होता है तथा शौचालय में राहु का निवास होता है । इन दोनों के एक साथ होने पर चन्द्र ओर राहु का ग्रहण दोष बन जाता है ।

 चन्द्रमा मन ओर जल है ओर राहु काली छाया ओर विष है ।

----------


## Krishna

जब स्नानघर के जल में विष का प्रभाव होगा तो उस जल से स्नान करने वाले के जीवन में उपरोक्त समस्याएँ आने लगेगी । अगर आपके घर में किसी टोंटी से पानी टपकता हो , या आप जरूरत से ज्यादा पानी बर्बाद करते हो तो सावधान हो जाइये । क्यों कि जल ओर मन का स्वामी चन्द्र है, चन्द्र धन ओर शान्ती का भी प्रतिनिधित्व करता है।

----------


## Krishna

पानी टपकने या बहने के साथ आपके घर का धन, शान्ती भी उसी पानी से टपक टपक कर बहती जायेगी। अगर आप किसी स्थान पर बहते हुये पानी को बचाते हो तो आपका चन्द्रमा बलवान होगा ओर आपको शुभ परिणाम मिलेंगे । ज्योतिष ओर वास्तु एक दूसरे के पूरक है । यह भगवान का बनाया हुआ एसा विज्ञान है जिस से मानव अपना जीवन काफी हद तक सुखी कर सकता है ।

----------

